# انــــــــــــــــــــــــــواع الجـــــــــــــــــــروح ودوائها



## candy shop (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*انــــــــــــــــــــــــــواع الجـــــــــــــــــــروح ودوائها
 

· جرح الزمن : ودواه الأقدار..

· جرح الذكرى : ودواه النسيان..

· جرح المشاعر : ودواه الخواطر..

· جرح الألم : ودواه الصبر..

· جرح الندم : ودواه الدمع..

· جرح الوهم : دواه الرجا..

· جرح النسيان : دواه الأطلال..

· جرح الرحيل : دواه التوديع..

· جرح الأشواق : دواه القصيدة..

· جرح الحزن : دواه الفرح ..

· جرح الغدر : دواه الصدود ..

· جرح القصيدة : دواه القوافي ..

· جرح الظنون : دواه اليقين ..

· جرح الظما : دواه الغدير ..

· جرح الهوى : دواه الرسايل ..

· جرح الفراق : دواه اللقاء ..

· جرح العنا : دواه الهنا ..

· جرح الضمير : دواه الصمت ..

. جرح الحبيب ما له دواء* 
*

منقول

*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 ديسمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> *
> جرح الحبيب ما له دواء*
> *
> *​





*عندك حق يا ممتي 

الجرح الوحيد اللي ملوش دواء جرح الحبيب

موضوع رائع جدا ويستحق التقييم

شكرا ليكي يا ممتي​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*
منتهى الشكر ليكم

للكلمات الرااائعه جدا

الرب يسوع معاكم


· جرح العنا : دواه الهنا ..
*


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 ديسمبر 2009)

حلو اوى الموضوع ده كاندى 

ميرسى لك كتير 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت الدواء موجود فى كل وقت 
شكرا ليكى يا كاندى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## candy shop (7 أبريل 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عندك حق يا ممتي
> 
> الجرح الوحيد اللي ملوش دواء جرح الحبيب
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا مايكل 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (7 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> منتهى الشكر ليكم
> 
> للكلمات الرااائعه جدا
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## candy shop (7 أبريل 2010)

didi adly قال:


> حلو اوى الموضوع ده كاندى
> 
> ميرسى لك كتير
> المسيح معك ويباركك



شكرااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (7 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ياريت الدواء موجود فى كل وقت
> شكرا ليكى يا كاندى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك يا كوكو​


----------



## candy shop (7 أبريل 2010)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود
> ​



شكرااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا وليم

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (8 أبريل 2010)

*. جرح  الحبيب ما له دواء* 
*
فعلا عندك حق لا يمكن ان يكون لة دواء
*​


----------



## tamav maria (9 أبريل 2010)

· جرح الندم : ودواه الدمع

كلام حمييييييييييييييييييل ياماما كاندي 
كله حقيقي


----------



## Mason (9 أبريل 2010)

*. جرح الحبيب ما له دواء*
*لكن من رأى فى الجرح دا أنة ممكن اوى يكون لية *
*دواء لية لآنى بحبة وأكيد هسامحة *
*لأن اللى بيحب مستحيل يكرة *




*رررررررررروعة بجد*


*تسلمى أختى كاندى *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أبريل 2010)

*· جرح الفراق : دواه اللقاء ..​*
*ولو ماينفعش لقاء ؟؟؟
ميرسى ليك على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2010)

*

 رائع جداااا يا كاندي

الجرح صعب وما حدث 

لا يصلح بسهولة

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2010)

كيرلس2009 قال:


> *. جرح  الحبيب ما له دواء*
> *
> فعلا عندك حق لا يمكن ان يكون لة دواء
> *​


شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك  الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> · جرح الندم : ودواه الدمع
> 
> كلام حمييييييييييييييييييل ياماما كاندي
> كله حقيقي



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر 

ربنا يرعاكى
​


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *. جرح الحبيب ما له دواء*
> *لكن من رأى فى الجرح دا أنة ممكن اوى يكون لية *
> *دواء لية لآنى بحبة وأكيد هسامحة *
> *لأن اللى بيحب مستحيل يكرة *
> ...




شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله 
​


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *· جرح الفراق : دواه اللقاء ..​*
> 
> *ولو ماينفعش لقاء ؟؟؟
> ميرسى ليك على الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك  الجميله

 ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> رائع جداااا يا كاندي
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك  الجميله

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك كليمو​


----------



## happy angel (26 مايو 2010)

*· جرح الرحيل : دواه التوديع..
ميرسى حبيبتنى كلمات جميلة
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 مايو 2010)

*· جرح الحزن : دواه الفرح ..*


مرسي للموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مايو 2010)

*جميل جدا يا مامتي*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## grges monir (28 مايو 2010)

الواحد عاوز دوا  للاحباط واليـأس والهم ههههه
موضوع جمييل كاندى بس شوفى علاج لدول هههههه


----------



## ريما 14 (6 يونيو 2010)

*..جرح الفراق : دواه اللقاء ..*

*اكتر جملة عجبتني

تحياتي اختي الحبيبة *


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *· جرح الرحيل : دواه التوديع..
> ميرسى حبيبتنى كلمات جميلة
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاكتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا هابى
​


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *· جرح الحزن : دواه الفرح ..*
> 
> 
> مرسي للموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر​



شكراااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *جميل جدا يا مامتي*
> *ميرسي ليكي*​


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاكتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك 
​


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> الواحد عاوز دوا  للاحباط واليـأس والهم ههههه
> موضوع جمييل كاندى بس شوفى علاج لدول هههههه




العلاج عندك انت يا جرجس 

شكرااااااااااااا ليك
​


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> *..جرح الفراق : دواه اللقاء ..*
> 
> *اكتر جملة عجبتني
> 
> تحياتي اختي الحبيبة *




شكراااااااااااااا لمشاكتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 يوليو 2010)

بجد تحفة اوي الموضوع ده يا كاندي ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك .


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 يوليو 2010)

*· جرح الفراق : دواؤه اللقاء ..*


كلمات جميلة جدااااا
تستحق اجمل تقييم
مرسي ليكي مامتي كاندي​


----------



## back_2_zero (29 يوليو 2010)

*· جرح الوهم : دواه الرجا.
اتهيألى دا مالوش دواء عشان الوهم دا حاجة صعبة جدا كأن الواحد بيحلم و يصحى على كابوس و الاصعب انة يحلم وعارف ان حلمة مش حيتحقق 

**
· جرح الفراق : دواه اللقاء ..
اللى بيروح ف الزمن دا مبيرجعش 


** جرح الغدر : دواه الصدود ..
فى الزمن دا دواء الغدر اننا نرد الغدر 


**. جرح الحبيب ما له دواء* 
اة دا بقة بالذات اللى دواة النسيان 
لكن لو كان اول حب يبقة فعلا مالوش دواء عشان مش بيتنسى 

وهما كبيرا اسمة الحب الاول ​*
**
*


----------



## candy shop (28 أكتوبر 2010)

moky قال:


> بجد تحفة اوي الموضوع ده يا كاندي ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك .


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## candy shop (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *· جرح الفراق : دواؤه اللقاء ..*
> 
> 
> كلمات جميلة جدااااا
> ...



ميرسى لزوقك حبيبتى

وميرسى على التقييم

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (28 أكتوبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> *· جرح الوهم : دواه الرجا.
> اتهيألى دا مالوش دواء عشان الوهم دا حاجة صعبة جدا كأن الواحد بيحلم و يصحى على كابوس و الاصعب انة يحلم وعارف ان حلمة مش حيتحقق
> 
> **
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------

